# Chicken Feet



## Roxy (Jan 19, 2011)

Random question.
Do you feed chicken feet with the nails and all or do you cut the nails off?
Thanks


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Feed them with the nails and all! I haven't had any lately they have been hard for me to find around here locally.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup...I feed them with the nails on.....the whole foot. Lucky loves them!


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

I feed them with the nails on as well. I have from the beginning, Kofi loves them!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i love the sound of chicken feet in the morning LOL

nails and all.


----------



## Roxy (Jan 19, 2011)

Really?? Gross!!!
This is the first time that we feed them and I think I found the one food that thoroughly grosses me out. They weren't bad frozen but de-thawed... yuck
No one's worried about the dogs being cut by the nails? They sure look like they could do some damage.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

My dogs eat raw bones....I don't worry about a little toe nail. Hehehehe. :becky:


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

i just recently found some and fed them nails and all. I kinda found them gross too at 1st, but didnt take long to get over, and honestly cutting the beef tounge up was worse for me then handing a chicken foot over to the dog...lol. I dont really worry about the nail causeing damage because she can power house through turkey bones, so guessing a chicken nail wouldnt be so bad.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

want to get more grossed out? we use them to make chicken stock or broth....nails and all. 

bonier the better.

then again, i was born in russia....and nothing went to waste.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

definitely with the nails and all...Buddys loves chicken feet and I love seeing the reaction on the wife face when he is eating them...lol...PRICELESS!!..THEY also are great fror the joints!!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

magicre said:


> i love the sound of chicken feet in the morning LOL
> 
> nails and all.


oh I totally agree...LOVE IT....!!!!!......**CRUNCH, CRUNCH , CRUNCH**


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

magicre said:


> want to get more grossed out? we use them to make chicken stock or broth....nails and all.
> 
> bonier the better.
> 
> then again, i was born in russia....and nothing went to waste.


When I still ate meat I did the same thing. I was told the secret to "Jewish Penicillan" was the marrow in the bones.


----------



## Roxy (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I guess everyone is in agreement about leaving the nails on. 
I do find it funny that I find them so gross considering a couple of weeks ago we found sheep heads at a butcher, eyeballs, brain, tongue and all and the only thing that bothered me about it was the smell.

Oh well, the each their own  looks like the boyfriend will be in charge of feeding tonight!! By the way, do you give them as treats or as part of a meal or as a whole meal? 
Thanks


----------



## Roxy (Jan 19, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> My dogs eat raw bones....I don't worry about a little toe nail. Hehehehe. :becky:


Yeah... no kidding! Maybe I'm over thinking it a little bit =P


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Roxy said:


> Well I guess everyone is in agreement about leaving the nails on.
> I do find it funny that I find them so gross considering a couple of weeks ago we found sheep heads at a butcher, eyeballs, brain, tongue and all and the only thing that bothered me about it was the smell.


I see those at the market where I buy meat - just can't go there. I don't want my dog's food looking at me while they eat it!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Roxy said:


> Well I guess everyone is in agreement about leaving the nails on.
> I do find it funny that I find them so gross considering a couple of weeks ago we found sheep heads at a butcher, eyeballs, brain, tongue and all and the only thing that bothered me about it was the smell.
> 
> Oh well, the each their own  looks like the boyfriend will be in charge of feeding tonight!! By the way, do you give them as treats or as part of a meal or as a whole meal?
> Thanks


I'm so jealous!!! I would love to find whole heads etc!!! :lol:

Leaving the nails on is just fine ( they are extremely soft), you can feed as a meal with some other meat, i do that every once in a while if i only have completely frozen bone in chicken i'll grab 5-6 feet with a peice of beef or venison and feed it that way.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I feed as meal or an add to a meal. I am trying to lose a few lbs on my dog so I have been really strict w/ no treats.


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

Everytime I see something about chicken feet I always think about my mom. When she was a little girl back in the 40's she grew up on the farm and grew and ate everything from the farm. She said her and her cousins used to fight over who got the fried chicken feet. It always sounded gross to me. I grew up on that same farm but we never had fried chicken feet so I never got to experience that. Every now and then we killed an old chicken and plucked and cooked it. We fought over the eggs that was inside the chicken, they where tasty.  I wish I could find some chicken feet. The farm is now gone with all the chickens and cows so no good meat there anymore.


----------



## Echo2k3 (Apr 27, 2011)

I feed the chicken feet whole. My two love crunching away on them, my 9month old rottweiler puppy licks them to death first, hehe.

Havn't been able to get hold of them lately though, plenty of chicken neck and carcasses but no feet.. wonder where the butcher is putting them 

At my butcher I get most of my meat from they always have a pigs head for sale.. who knows how much it is, and how you would get it home, it's a big head and the pigs we used to slaughter at my last job had dam heavy heads on 'em!


----------

